# Financial dispute



## gprit

I had an issue with Credit Agricole which we could not resolve. I wrote to the mediator who ruled pretty much in my favour. However, it seems Credit Agricole will not accept the Mediator's decision....
Anyone know what the next stage is? It's not a huge complaint or resolution....but it is more principle now.


----------



## 1790260

Blimey, that's got me stumped. Kind of makes a mediator seem toothless.

I'm only guessing but would some type of formal legal redress be the next step? Does France have the equivalent of the UK's solicitors' letter? Would 'porter plainte' work? Or would that not be applicable here?


----------



## Befuddled

I ended my nightmare association with CA by closing my account. It took 5 months of aggro to do so but it was worth it. Happily I didn't lose too much of my own money in the process.


----------



## Clic Clac

Who at CA wouldn't accept it ?
Are you still dealing with the local branch or have you escalated it up to Head Office ?

You could maybe also go back to the mediator, explain the rebuff, and see if they have any more powers to enforce their decision.


----------



## gprit

Apparently it was 'the Directors' who refused to accept. I asked who exactly, and their reasona and was REFUSED the information!! The mediator says further remdy is via Courts and Advocat - obviously not practicla. I have WRITTEN to the CEO.....


----------



## Befuddled

Good luck with that approach. Don't hold your breath.


----------



## gprit

I am a bit like a dog at a bone when something like this happens....kit's no longer the small amount concerened, it is the principle!


----------



## BackinFrance

Perhaps your assurance juridique can be of assistance, otherwise the principle is likely to cost you more, perhaps much more, than the sun involved.


----------



## gprit

I don't have assurance juridique....and of cno way can I afford to take to advocat/court!!! I will continue to be a nuisance to them....


----------



## Clic Clac

gprit said:


> I am a bit like a dog at a bone when something like this happens....kit's no longer the small amount concerened, * it is the principle!*


* 'Lean on principles, one day they'll end up giving way.' *O.W.


----------



## 1790260

_Courage!_


----------



## ccm47

Why can't YOU go to court?
We had an internet purchase go sour on us. We sent the appropriate registered letter, then started proceedings. At the mediator stage nobody turned up from the company. For c€700 it was not worth their while even attending nor for either of us to employ an avocat.
I filled in the online forms, printed them off and took them into the local tribunal. The receptionist checked them through with me. When she was happy, they were accepted. We got a date for about 2 months later.
We deliberately went into court early. The dress code was jeans and trainers with robes on top, so much less formal than in the UK.
The judge started with cases that were to be deferred, then started on the rest. Again nobody from the company we were prosecuting turned up so my outline of the problem was accepted. The judge took the papers away to be read at a later time. He gave judgement in our favour and after 10 days or so we got our money.
Since the judgement letter did not say anything about next steps I went back to the tribunal to check: the formal answer is that you do not need to inform the court if your opponent pays up but the informal one was a very happy receptionist as she rarely got to know the outcomes.
So why not pursue the bank yourself? You will use your own time, the bank pays staff.
Use deepl or another good translating tool for the forms, if you need to. Apart from the correct legal terminology and acts I had no difficulty with the forms which only allow about half a dozen lines for you to make your case, so you need to be concise.
Don't be afraid to use the tribunal staff to check your submission.
Claim reasonable expenses such as postage.
If you lack the confidence to speak in court a friend can speak for you.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Just a word of caution here. It's possible that the exact nature of the "issue" may have something to do with the problems you are having. Certainly, we don't expect you to spill your guts here on the open forum, but in France there are certain "peculiarities" of the banking system that may not be apparent or may be driving the refusal of CA to yield to the mediator. Or maybe the manager of the CA branch you're dealing with is simply an a**hole. (One of the "joys" of the French branch banking system.) It's up to you what to do (or not do), but just make sure you understand the full nature of your issue before you go hauling CA into court.


----------

